# Nanocube dx



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

and i wanted to setup a smaller salt water tank.. and ive never owned one so i was wondering if these were pretty begginer friendly.. and i know since i got you guys i can get through any problems.. but ive seen a lot of you with them and just wondering how you like them or if there is something better i should get ? thanks in advance


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

i have absolutely loved my nano cube dx. i was definately not the most experienced guy when i got my nano cube and it was extremely friendly to me.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

yeah urs is the one that i saw here and then i saw a few others but i really liked yours. the other day when i was at me lfs i saw a black and white clown and omg i wanted it soo bad it didnt have an orange nose like urs it was completely black and white so i think i wanna get something like that and then some other campanions if u think that would work.


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

i have had mine up for a couple weeks and its going pretty well. i haven't gotten to add anything lately due to a lack of funds but when christmas rolls around it will be kickass


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

ok you guys so what do i need to get with it .. cuz it comes with everything i need doesnt it minus sand and live rock? im getting excited about getting one so hopefully my bonus from work this year is big enough so i can afford it .. i cant wait ...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

slckr69 said:


> ok you guys so what do i need to get with it .. cuz it comes with everything i need doesnt it minus sand and live rock? im getting excited about getting one so hopefully my bonus from work this year is big enough so i can afford it .. i cant wait ...


and a small heater 
dont forget to ask the guys at the lfs for some live rock rubble to use in the filtration,and to remove the bio balls and that macronni looking stuff cause they are nitrate factories

and in mine i have a black and white clown and a yellow clown goby
and everyone loves the tank


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I set up a 42g hex reef tank 2 weeks ago and was a breeze. It was an established tank which I got Ebay. Everything in the tank is healthy and happy.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

a black and white clown will be fine for your nano. mine has an orange nose and some brown on his body because he is a juvenile. get yourself about 12lbs of live rock but try to get some small pieces because large ones just clutter up the nano and stock you from aquascaping. you can get some normal sand like caribsea, or whatever, then get yourself about a cup full of live sand from your local reef store to seed your sand. you can get a small heater if you want but almost everyone i have talked to has not needed one in the nanos because they tend to run a little warm.


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

are there limitation on what kind of corals and things that you can run in a nanocube? I mean I know that have pc lighting but is it enough to keep corals....or do you need the upgraded model to keep corals? I have also been thinking a lot lately about getting into sw.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

pc should be okay for most soft corals. im sure genin is using the stock compact lights. you're going to be limited to the smaller corals. i've seen a few nanos with lps in them. you can always upgrade lighting, but from what i've seen the stock lights work fine.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

they have night lights too dont they or are they just on the bigger ones.. i thought i read they did.. is it just like a black light or what?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

the 'night lights' are actually actinic bulbs. not really black lights. they're supplementary lights to get more blue spectrum.


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

the 12 gallon dx model has 2 x 24 watts combo bulbs would that give me more of a selection of corals if I decide to take the leap into sw?


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

yeah the dx lighting would give you more of a selection on corals and the night lights are just to LED lights


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

i believe the dx model is a must.


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

hyphen said:


> the 'night lights' are actually actinic bulbs. not really black lights. they're supplementary lights to get more blue spectrum.


i was under the impression that the 'night light' was just a blue LED...


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

outlook8 said:


> the 'night lights' are actually actinic bulbs. not really black lights. they're supplementary lights to get more blue spectrum.


i was under the impression that the 'night light' was just a blue LED...
[/quote]

if its an actual night light, then yeah they're just blue LEDs. but a lot of people confuse actinic lights for night lights. i was assuming he was talking about the actinics because he mentioned black light, which is another thing people confuse actinics with :/


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

hyphen said:


> the 'night lights' are actually actinic bulbs. not really black lights. they're supplementary lights to get more blue spectrum.


i was under the impression that the 'night light' was just a blue LED...
[/quote]

if its an actual night light, then yeah they're just blue LEDs. but a lot of people confuse actinic lights for night lights. i was assuming he was talking about the actinics because he mentioned black light, which is another thing people confuse actinics with :/
[/quote]

wasn't he asking about the 'night light' on the nano cube??


----------

